# insoluble fibre



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Heather Due to my ibs constipation relapse I've been contacting you quit frequently. My doctor put me back on Zelnorm(which is expensive and not covered under drug plan) so I woulld like to get my bowels working again asap. I am walking or doing aerobics 45- 1 hour day, drinking 4-6 litres of water. I dropped the metamucil and started acadia. 1 tablespoon before breakfast and supper. I'm eating carrots and apple sauce for lunch, peas and rice or potatoes, sweet potatoes and mixed vegetable for supper. Oatmeal in the morning with my fibre 1 cereal. I've tooken fibre 1 cereal every morning for the past year. Never had a problem. I eat apples and pears pealed for snacks and oatmeal. I bought some flax seed today. Do you recommend this. I'm positive I'm getting my 12-15 grams of soluble fibre during the day. How about the insoluble fibre, am I getting enough. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Question I keep being told to take Hemp and the health food stores. But because it seeds I'm query do you recommend this. Thanks for you help Trisha


----------

